# FreeBSD 9.0 buildworld error on AMD64



## eskay (Aug 21, 2012)

Dear List Members

Good afternoon. I am having difficulty in running buildworld on an existing FreeBSD 9.0 amd64 box. It worked ok the last time I did this (both world and kernel were updated at that time, about two weeks ago).

Below are the steps that I followed

ran csup against cvsup.freebsd.org with the following items in my sup file


```
*default host=cvsup.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_9
*default delete use-rel-suffix
```


It completed successfully, so I went to /usr/src and ran



```
make cleandir
make cleandir
rm -Rf /usr/obj/usr

make -j4 buildworld
```


and the resulting errors can be viewed at http://pastebin.com/cFn6p4CG

my system information (uname -a)

```
FreeBSD mybox.test.lan 9.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-PRERELEASE #0: Fri Aug  3 16:38:58 BST 2012
sysadmin@mybox.test.lan:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/mybox01  amd64
```



also, cat /etc/make.conf

```
# added by use.perl 2012-04-16 09:42:27
PERL_VERSION=5.12.4
```

I am a little confused, because all other google searches are pointing to changes in make.conf and CLANG settings -- which does not seem relevant for me. Also, this would be 5th or 6th time I am trying to build the world (playing with Jails), and nothing (not even the kernel options) have been changed in-between.

Would appreciate your valuable comments/suggestions/pointers.

Thank you
EsKay


----------



## eskay (Aug 21, 2012)

I was about to post the list of installed ports, hoping that that might shed some light, when I noticed *gmake* listed as one of the installed package. Not sure why it was there (I did not consciously install it, must have been one of the other packages). I went to the gmake folder in ports and did a make deinstall, and it deinstalled without any fuss. Now, the buildworld seems to be running happily. If it bails out again, I will post it (hopefully within the next two hours), otherwise, would appreciate if this thread is marked as [SOLVED].

Thank you all


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 21, 2012)

devel/gmake is needed by many ports.  That was probably not the cause.  "Segmentation fault" can sometimes mean RAM or power supply problems.

PS: make cleandir is a waste of time if you are going to delete /usr/obj/usr anyway.


----------



## eskay (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear wblock@

Thank you for your response. You may be correct, but when I did the *make deinstall* from inside the ports directory, it did not complain, which it generally does if the port is needed by some other installed port. Maybe it was more of a build-dependancy than run-dependancy.

Also, after deinstalling gmake, the system / world build went smoothly without any hiccup. So I presume the thread can now be marked as [solved].

Thank you once again.
EsKay


----------



## kmakris (Oct 25, 2012)

Dear eskay

I had the same problem as yours, today, with buildworld. After reading your post and deinstalling gmake, buildworld completed successfully.

Thank you
kmakris


----------

